# SUMO Regulators Simply the Best



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

I just wanted to go ahead and share my awesome experience with Mike and Sergio at Sumo Regulators

I bought one of their regulators over a year ago and up until recently it worked fine until the solenoid started letting gas through. I shoot the guys an email about my problem and they apologize and offer to replace it for FREE. They paid for shipping there and back and replaced and now it couldn't be better. I thought I'd go ahead and share my gratitude for their awesome attention to service and I really appreciate what they do for this hobby. I would highly recommend their premier line regulator, top of the line and with the new solenoid I am thrilled. Will definitely be ordering another one for my parents tank.

MUCH LOVE to the SUMO
http://www.sumoregulator.com/
Kevin


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

:cheer2:
now that's customer service!!!
I bought a used Sumo and it is performing very solidly! Nice piece of equipment!
SO glad I bought it!


----------

